

Ask HN: How do you prepare for HN traffic? - pc86

There's an article on the front page[1] right now about the horrors of a burst of HN traffic taking down your site. This is a fairly common occurrence. With that in mind, what steps can a person take to mitigate the risk of a visit to the HN page ruining the chance for conversions/signups/visits?<p>[1] http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4847665
======
itsprofitbaron
In order to "prepare" for a burst in traffic then you should just adopt a
simple scaling strategy:

\- If you can serve content static, serve it static. (For example, if you are
running a Wordpress site, then there are several Wordpress plugins which make
this even easier)

\- Use a CDN to offload your static media. I'd recommend using CloudFlare OR
even copying your CSS, Images & Javascript to S3 & changing their respective
references to their new location.

\- Any dyamic content should rely heavily on caching.

------
wallawe
I asked a similar question recently, maybe the suggestions there can help:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4637415>

------
invalidka
Easiest and cheapest thing that comes to mind: sign up for a free Cloudflare
account. They will cache your static content and actually speed up the load
times of your pages. For $20/mo you get a few more cooler features and SSL if
you need it.

If it sounds like I'm trying to sell them, I am. :) I have it on several of my
sites, and it works great for me!

------
ishener
do load testing?

